# GREAT NEWS!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I will be keeping ALL MY BOYS 
I got a new Job which means income to take care of them now,
I am ecstatic.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: 5 young Males need home, Long Island NY*

sorry to hear this  seems like this is happening to so many of us lately... must be school season. good luck finding them homes


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: 5 young Males need home, Long Island NY*

Thanks, hopefully in the future I will be better set to care for more rats but right now, I really can't :/


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: 5 young Males need home, Long Island NY*

Sorry to hear this. Too bad you can't ship them to me.


----------

